# Ruffed grouse and woodcock



## ryanps18

So I am going to the U.P of michigan for a ruffed grouse and woodcock hunt. I have never shot either bird before and all I own is a O/U 12 gauge with fixed chokes.

I wish i owned a 20 gauge but just can't afford to go out and buy a new gun this year, so with that in mind what shell would you recommend?


----------



## patrick grumley

7 1/2's


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Light one ounce loads of 8's.


----------



## njsimonson

I hunt ruffies with a 12. You'll be fine. I shoot 7 1/2 shot.

Whether it's hunting or fishing, you should use the equipment you feel most comfortable with. I am sure you will do well and be well served by "ol' reliable." Post some pics, you'll catch the height of the color change in the next couple weeks, so the scenery should be nice in the woods as well!


----------



## ryanps18

Thanks guys!

I shoot a 12 gauge weatherby O/U and also own a Benelli super black eagle.

I am really thinking of trading both guns in for a 20 gauge Franchi. I like my weatherby but the last couple seasons I have noticed how heavy the thing gets towards the end of the day.

Any thoughts on the franchi, it seems to fit me nice and I really like the weight of it so thats the main thing i guess, but also interested in knowing about the quailty as it will probably be a gun that I will own forever.


----------



## ryanps18

Thanks guys!

I shoot a 12 gauge weatherby O/U and also own a Benelli super black eagle.

I am really thinking of trading both guns in for a 20 gauge Franchi. I like my weatherby but the last couple seasons I have noticed how heavy the thing gets towards the end of the day.

Any thoughts on the franchi, it seems to fit me nice and I really like the weight of it so thats the main thing i guess, but also interested in knowing about the quailty as it will probably be a gun that I will own forever.


----------



## Gooseguy10

I will echo what others on here have said. I have hunted grouse for 15 years and all I have ever used is a 12 gauge. In fact, I use an over under as well.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## birdsforever

Hi Ryan,

Early season grouse tend to hold a little tighter then late season. I start with 8's and follow up with 7 1/2's. In 12 ga. 1 1/8 oz loads may work better because of the amount of foliage still on the trees. What are the fixed chokes in your Weatherby? No tighter then mod. would be a big help. I recently purchased a new Weatherby SA-08 20 ga. in their synthetic stock model for $430 strictly to have a "beater" gun when the weather was not the greatest so I wouldn't have to drag out my really expensive O/U 20 or 28 ga. They are promoting them as a retail for $449. I had a problem with it right out of the box not ejecting shells. The problem turned out to be a machining burr on the gas piston and after smoothing it out, it's worked like a champ. Weatherby sent me two new choke tubes for my troubles. I took it out this past weekend and got it's first grouse under it's belt. At 5 1/2 lbs, it was a joy to tote around all day and it got soaking wet in the rain we had.

Grouse numbers where I was hunting (northern NY) seemed to be WAY down this year. A really hard winter coupled w/ a wet spring seemed to hurt numbers this year more then just being a down cycle year. I put up two grouse and three woodcock. Good luck and hope this helps you on your trip.

Scott


----------



## ryanps18

Well, looks like I won't be trading in my weatherby... I cleaned it up yesterday and noticed the bottom barrel has a slight buldge about 1 inch from the muzzle.

Is this gun even safe to shoot any longer, i would have to think it would still be ok but i guess one never knows.

I am going to pick up some shells this eve, thanks for all the advise.


----------



## birdsforever

Did you possibly shoot steel shot through the barrel that could be choked tighter then modified? If so, it would certainly explain the bulge. Is the bulge all the way around the barrel or just in one spot? If it's all the way around, did it push up the barrel filler into the top barrel and dent that one as well? The choke constriction in most fixed barrels is like that of choke tubed barrels, out near the muzzle end, only that they are slightly longer then those with choke tubes. At a "worse case" scenario, it may have weakened the steel to the point of splitting which may not be visible to the naked eye. The "best case" scenario may very well be just a deformed pattern because of a blown out choke. You would notice that on paper by patterning the gun. Either way, I would still involve the expertise of a qualified gunsmith to determine the extent of the damage. If it's as far out near the end of the muzzle as you say, it's quite possible that a good gunsmith could cut down the barrels just past the bulge area, thread them and convert you over to choke tubes for less then the cost of a new gun, especially if that one fits you. Something to think about and good luck.


----------



## ryanps18

I have never shot steel though it, but I did buy it used about 10 years ago, so who knows.

I am going to take it in to see if something can be done and at what cost.

thanks a ton for all the advise...


----------



## ryanps18

Well heading out to michigan for ruffed grouse hunt this afternoon and snow is in the forecast for tomorrow.

I know when pheasant hunting snow is always welcomed in my book, seem to always have a good hunt when snow is falling.

how is grouse hunting with snow falling, good, bad or indiiffernent?


----------



## Gooseguy10

Snow isn't bad. However, the snow we got last night (northern Minnesota) made the woods really tight. The leaves held the snow and made it really hard see the birds. The wind didn't help either.

Flushed 8, saw maybe 2, got none.......winter is a comin'!


----------



## Bowstring

Gooseguy10 said:


> Snow isn't bad. However, the snow we got last night (northern Minnesota) made the woods really tight. The leaves held the snow and made it really hard see the birds. The wind didn't help either.
> 
> Flushed 8, saw maybe 2, got none.......winter is a comin'!


This afternoon, jumped 6, saw 2, shot once, got none!!! It was a little wet in the fir trees but the dog had fun.


----------



## Dick Monson

Did you MN guys see many WC this year or did the flight pass by with the first snow?


----------



## Bowstring

Dick Monson said:


> Did you MN guys see many WC this year or did the flight pass by with the first snow?


We started a little late this year with the leaves on for so long. So didn't get a chance to see any Timber Doodles! I think they came thru early in the season.


----------

